# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Corydoras hastatus bred

## genes

After a 75&#37; mortality rate , finally caught them doing the thing...  :Grin: 

Eggs were scattered everywhere, from the silicon sealing to moss and even on filter wool.





Female seen here depositing her egg under the moss. The whole ritual lasted for about 40mins with males chasing after her, and her depositing the eggs. Each time, only 1 egg was laid.


In all, i counted 15 eggs that were visible to me. Removed some to a breeder box to compare the success rate of hatching them in the breeder box to those that are still in the tank.

My first experience with breeding corydoras. Husbandry totally by me since they don't brood care like my Apistogrammas. Damn, so troublesome...more stress coming my way... Will update developments soon.  :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

wow! will be bookmarking this thread...

----------


## SCOPE

Congrates....i believe soon this will be a hastatus factory...

----------


## genes

Haaa...thanks SCOPE. I certaintly hope so. Was on the verge of giving up already after losing 75&#37; of the adults. Well, persistence finally paid off....but at the expense of $$$.  :Laughing: 

My next worries, eggs getting fungus, survival of the fries if they do hatch successfully.

Already lost sight of 1 of the egg that was attached on the silicon. How do you guys breed corydoras so successfully in a tank without them predating on their own eggs!

----------


## Panut

the young will only take live food i think, bbs would be good. if im not wrong the young need coaxing for them to start eating, having adults with the young will be good, "small monkey follow big monkey".

----------


## benny

Congrats!! Looks like you guys really have the magic touch!

Cheers,

----------


## Zenislev

Hey Eugene, seems that you really did it. Now just left with the hatching part and bringing up of fries. Hope everything will be smooth sailing for you pal.  :Well done:

----------


## Savant

Congrats!

Any pics of the setup and information on the water parameters?

----------


## illumnae

wow congrats eugene! may this be the first spawn of many more to come  :Smile:

----------


## celticfish

genes!  :Well done: 
Now everyone is all excited!! heehee

----------


## doubleace

wah eugene.. really interesting and congrat.. waiting for your future updates of the babies.. :Grin:

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Congrats! This will definitely be one of the most followed threads around. All the best! You must be thrilled :Smile:

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

A big congratulations, Eugene!  :Grin:

----------


## luenny

Wow Eugene, you're breeding hastatus now?

----------


## genes

Update this morning, 4 eggs have hatched. I see wrigglers in the breeder box, however because they are so small...even smaller then my apisto fries, they easily swim through the gap of the breeder box. 

I let them escape to see the interaction between them and the adults...sadly, they become a nutritious meal for the adults. Will prepare a seperate tank for them tonight for the eggs that have yet to hatch.

Breeding corydoras is hard work man... :Laughing:

----------


## Samuel2618

Wow.. Genes.. Looks like you really did it.. How I wish mine too.. But unlikely as I never have a tank now specially for them to breed.. Hope to hear more from you soon regarding the success hatchery of those eggs..

----------


## celticfish

genes,
Did you see the adults having them for a meal?
The breeding reports have said the adults were fry safe.
Then again that may account for the "no action" so far! 

luenny,
I have edited your post.
Please use PM for solicitation.  :Smile:

----------


## luenny

It's ok, I was just kidding about the ordering from Genes part.  :Grin:  After all, it's his first batch and it'll take time for hatching, growing, etc. Plus survival rate is currently unknown. But still, that is one huge first step. Congrats Eugene!

----------


## genes

Saw them being eaten alive. First adult that chance upon the fry took the fry in and spat it out after some chewing action. Suprisingly, fry is alive and still swimming around, yoke looks intack too. But still, fry is too tiny for me to comfirm if it sustained any injuries from the first encounter. 2nd adult did likewise but nothing came out after.

I think they will still predate on their own fries/eggs. Like what happen to the missing eggs in your tank.

----------


## barmby

Section the tank. let the fry to run to other side. like how guppies are breeed. i did it once with sterbai and it is an accident! anyway, the parents are captive breed, so that explain the success.

congratz..

----------


## ranmasatome

Hmm.. great observation.. time to partition..

----------


## genes

More eggs have hatched. Egg shells left behind. But i have yet to transfer the breeder box into the fry tank. So they have all escaped into the main tank. 

Savant, here is the simple setup. pH at 6.5


This is the fry tank i setup yesterday night. Rather bare for purpose of keeping an eye on the fries. pH at 5.0 using sera peat. 4 more eggs are left in the breeder box which i just transfered into the fry tank. Eggs should be hatching within a day or 2. They have turned from the initial creamy yellow to now slightly translucent. Black spots can be seen within the eggs.

----------


## benetay

I believe breeding tank is ideal regardless of which species you're talking about. Self raising yield the greatest satisfaction but very time consuming & lots of determination. 

If you can raise the eggs of apisto by yourself, i think all it takes is just a little adjustment here and there.

Cheers!

----------


## apistomaster

Hi,
I use 20 long set ups with 2 large sponge filter. One is airlift and other a MaxiJet 600 power head attached.
I have Ceratophyllum Hornwort at the top zone, thin layer of FloraBase substrate and an import feature is a rubble pile made out of ceramic hollow media. Many eggs are laid in the Hornwort but the larvae seek out the rubble pile until they under go the metamorphosis into miniatures of the adults. They join the school of larger fish then.
I feed mainly chilled newly hatched brine shrimp nauplii because they stay alive but also sink into and among the rubble pile so I am sure plenty of food is found by the fry. I began with 12 breeders and since last spring I have raised
about 300 C. hastatus. The C. habrosus may be bred in the same way but they produce few and larger eggs than C. hastatus. I raised about 100 of them from the beginng group of 10.
This permanent method is very productive and I am also breeding hundreds of cherry shrimp along side the Dwarf Corydoras.

----------


## genes

The remaining 4 eggs look extremely "ripe" now. Tomorrow will be the 5th day since the eggs were laid.

Thanks for the leads apistomaster, i was thinking of something similar too, but instead of using ceramics, i was thinking of using slates. Elevate the slates alttle such that its not big enough for the adults to swim under it, but small enough for the fries to seek refuge. 

Also, do you start feeding the moment they hatch? Or should i wait for their yoke to be depleted first? Have you tried breeding pygmeaus along side with hastatus? I read they can breed and young can be raised in the same tank without much issues.

----------


## barmby

IMO, Good success rate. Thanks for sharing apistomaster.

----------


## CK Yeo

5days is rather long isn't it? Water temperature low?
Mine usually takes 2 days at room temperature (i.e. >25 degree C). I had some luck spawning/raising them together in a tank with lots of moss for the fries to hide and feed. I wait till they absorbed their yolks before feeding (day 2 after hatching).

ck

----------


## corywink

What first food do you feed dwarf cory fries? Isn't bbs too big for them? I was never able to raise my pygmy fry successfully... :Sad:

----------


## genes

Wow 2 days? I thought they were suppose to hatch within 4 to 6 days. Some say 5 to 7 days. I keep my at room temperature too.

Here's a fry that have hatched today.

----------


## raymond

Hey bro where did you get *your* hastatus from??

----------


## fishking

Hey...nice read about breeding of such fishes....kept them in the past but got no success in them... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Vandecruz

Congrats Gene on your cute cories spawn :Grin: all the best and hope to see more breeding rounds :Wink:  coming in one after another

----------


## genes

They are from Taiwan. There are new eggs in the tank! Counted 11 visible ones.

----------


## Toshika

WOW....impressive.

----------

